# Broiled Salmon Steaks with Loyta's Sauce



## Raine (Aug 16, 2004)

Broiled Salmon Steaks with Loyta's Sauce

     Yield: 4 Servings

   4 Salmon steaks  -About 4 oz each
   2 tb Margarine
   1/2 c  Diced cucumber
   1 tb Chopped onion
   1/4 c  Lemon juice
   2 tb Chopped pimiento
   1 ts Salt
   1/8 ts Pepper
   2 Egg yolks; slightly beaten
   5 tb Vegetable oil
   5 tb Milk
   1 tb Flour
   3/4 ts Dry mustard
   1 1/2 ts Sugar

 Place salmon steaks on a broiling pan; dot with margarine.  Broil
 until lightly browned; turn and broil on other side till done. Remove
 to a heated serving platter; keep warm.

 Meanwhile prepare sauce: Combine cucumber, onion, lemon juice,
 pimiento, salt and pepper in top of a double boiler; beat until well
 blended. Cook over boiling water for about 10 minutes or until
 cucumber is blanched. Add egg yolks and oil; stir until well blended.
 Add remaining ingredients; cook, stirring constantly until thickened.
 Pour over salmon steaks.


----------

